# Working on Fire HD now



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just noticed I got an update on my Fire HD and streaming is working now. I played with it a bit and I don't seem to get the "problem streaming" like I do on my iPad. So this appears to be a problem with the iOS app and/or iOS itself and not the Stream in general. If only my Fire had a bigger screen I might use it for bedtime instead.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Just noticed I got an update on my Fire HD and streaming is working now. I played with it a bit and I don't seem to get the "problem streaming" like I do on my iPad. So this appears to be a problem with the iOS app and/or iOS itself and not the Stream in general. If only my Fire had a bigger screen I might use it for bedtime instead.


Good to know Dan - hopefully they update iOS soon [I'm sure their devs were focused on the Android launch]... along with a iPhone 6 & Plus resolution update.


----------

